# Is NDS Card.com trustworthy?



## Traumkampfer (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys, just bought an EZ Flash 4 from NDS Card.com, and just feeling a little nervous about dealing with the Chinese (no, im not being racist, I have been ripped off by them before)

Like, I tried paying using just my debit card and it took me to some weird "Beijing Huihuitong network" place. It gave me a weird message saying "cant be renewed" after giving it my info, but I wasn't charged any money.

Then I payed them with Paypal, and was given a tracking number, but all I get when I look up the package is "The tracking result of the item (number omitted since this is a forum) is presently not available. Please try again later" So this means it has indeed shipped?


----------



## icebrg5 (May 12, 2014)

Ive ordered from them 3 separate times and never had any issues.

Always paid with paypal and usually got the orders about 2-3 weeks after order was placed.

They also replied to any emails i sent within a day at most.


----------



## Traumkampfer (May 12, 2014)

Alright man, a positive report is really helpful, since I've never dealt with the Chinese mail service before.


----------



## The Catboy (May 12, 2014)

nds-card is gbatemp's official sponsor actually.


----------



## Qtis (May 12, 2014)

Shouldn't have any problems. If you do, contact their customer support. They're quite fast in responding, I've yet to not receive a reply in 24 hours on the average working day (Chinese holidays are another thing, but there aren't any major ones going on at the moment).


----------



## Traumkampfer (May 12, 2014)

Well yeah, but I saw a couple reports on here of people being charged random stuff. Though, that  "Beijing Huihuitong network" seemed legit and had the green bar that meant it was secure. Can never be too careful though


----------



## Traumkampfer (May 19, 2014)

So update guys, I just got my EZ Flash IV, and was impressed with how fast i got it....but when I hold R shoulder button with the bin file on my Mini SD card, nothing happens when I turn on my GBA?

I made sure everything was named right, is the card DOA?

I just used the program to put a game on it, and nothing happens when i turn on my GBA with the flash cart in.....

*Edit*  I cleaned the cart with nail polish remover, and it works fine now....oddly enough.


----------

